# | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p | R.I.P.|



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

very cool. how is the output of your filter pipe positioned? i don't see the hose?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This looks like it will be interesting ...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice, what is the black thing in the left corner?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks neat. Subscribed!

PS: Where did you buy the UGF? I like the way the black air funnel thing looks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see the outcomes!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Phase 1 of Plant installation*

CO2 grow out for a couple of months.

HC
Mini X Mas moss Carpet
Weeping Moss Wood
Micro Anubias
Anubias White Orb


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Been away too long, its v4 already!? looking good, is that the output or input of the filter on the right?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good!
I see you picked up a Anubias white 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Breeder Box Installed - Pics of Filtration*


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

wow! love that the tubes are black so they blend so well with the substrate.


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm rather new to this hobby, and to be honest, I don't have the slightest idea what I'm looking at. I understand intake/outake, but that's... So much. =O


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting setup and great photos. Good luck with it. 

/subscribed


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I am following this one for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Filtration Explained*



FlyingSheep said:


> I'm rather new to this hobby, and to be honest, I don't have the slightest idea what I'm looking at. I understand intake/outake, but that's... So much. =O


Let me help you out. There are three different filtration categories on this tank.

1)The primary filter are the two green canisters you see in the stand. They are connected together with the big one pushing water through the small one and back into the tank. Intake is behind the sponge on the right. Outflow is a glass lily on the upper left hand corner.

2)There is also an air pump driving the Undergravel Filter (UGF) and the sponge Filter. The black tube on the left with the bubbles coming out and the black sponge on the right is what you're looking for.

3)The breeder box has it's own ZooMed 501 filter that draws water from the main tank and puts clean water into the breeder box. The box overflows back into the main tank. That's the little tiny canister by the electrical outlet picture. _The ZooMed 501 is not by the electrical outlet anymore....was just there for testing purposes._

There are also some extra tubes at the moment, because I'm running CO2 to kick start the plants. The CO2 will be removed later. You can also see the paintball CO2 next to the two green Eheim filters.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Like the set-up. Subscribed.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That breeder box/refugium set up is awesome! Do you have any specific links as to how you set it up?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shrimp?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The Dude said:


> That breeder box/refugium set up is awesome! Do you have any specific links as to how you set it up?


What you see in the pic is pretty much it. There's Amazonia II Powder in there that I had lying around. I connected a Zoo Med 501 filter to the box. These breeder boxes were originally designed to run by an air pump. There are two disadvantages to running it with an air pump.

1) super noisy because of the bubbles and gurgling sound because the outflow is above the water...constant gurgling and water dripping sound.....

2) not enough flow into the box

The Zoo Med 501 fits perfectly where the air line normally goes and there is a ridiculous amount of water being pumped into the box now. I had to put the tube and moss mesh right under where the water goes in so the soil doesn't get blown around. The intake for the 501 is right next to the UGF....it has a stainless steel prefilter cover...

Here's a pic from the last time I set it up that way. You can see the outflow connected to the box. The intake goes in the main tank.









You can also see this thread about people modding their breeder boxes.

*Breeder Box Mods*



speedie408 said:


> Shrimp?


Of course there will be shrimps!:flick: This is a clean start so I won't put any in for 6-8 weeks. Probably around Valentines day is when the shrimps will go in. The only bacteria in this tank is the Bacter 100 and BT-9 I layered into the soil. I'll let this tank break in nice and slow. This way I can keep the CO2 on for a couple of months and let my HC grow in nice! No rush for me.

I'll put the PBL colony in here when the time comes...they're outgrowing the 30c....then use the 30c for culls and I'll throw in some TB in there with them to make some hybrids...so that's the plan.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*2 Week Update*

*FTS*







*
Erios Japan and Echinodorus Aflame*








*Purigen in a Box*








*Future Residents*


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

What's in the pod now?
And why does your anubais white look half gone?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, maybe I missed it, but why'd you choose to use CO2 in a shrimp tank? I thought it was against your shrimptech philosophy :hihi:. Presumably for the Erios?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good bruh. Looks like your PBL colony is doing great too.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Sorry, maybe I missed it, but why'd you choose to use CO2 in a shrimp tank? I thought it was against your shrimptech philosophy :hihi:. Presumably for the Erios?


I think he said that he's doing it for a grow out period in the beginning.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is an intense setup. I count atleast 4 different filters not including the purigen in the breeder box. The water must be crystal clear.

on a side note I've regenerated my purigen and did a dechlor and added some acid before to it but I noticed it still raises my PH a bit. Have you had the same issues?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

h4n said:


> What's in the pod now?
> And why does your anubais white look half gone?


I split the Anubias white with someone. I have an Echinodorus Aflame aka "Purple Knight" in the orb. Same plant as the middle, but a baby. The Anubias white is finally growing some new leaves tho....



















binbin9 said:


> This is an intense setup. I count atleast 4 different filters not including the purigen in the breeder box. The water must be crystal clear.
> 
> on a side note I've regenerated my purigen and did a dechlor and added some acid before to it but I noticed it still raises my PH a bit. Have you had the same issues?


Naw, I don't check my Ph...I trust Aquasoil....even if it raises it AS will push it right back down....



speedie408 said:


> Lookin good bruh. Looks like your PBL colony is doing great too.


Thanks bro...check my Nano Journal v2...I posted some close up shots pretending to be Macros....:icon_redf



BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> I think he said that he's doing it for a grow out period in the beginning.


:thumbsup: I ran out of CO2 a couple of days ago...so I sold off the Erios...going no CO2 as usual now...one more month until shrimp time!....


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great! I'm really eyeballing a 60P that the LFS have for $200.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Assassynation said:


> Looks great! I'm really eyeballing a 60P that the LFS have for $200.


:eek5: Wow that's a lot, but I guess that's the cost of getting stuff shipped up there. Did you get a quote from AFA or ADG directly shipped?

Either way, I love my 60p. It's a nice size tank. Not too big not too small.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*



shrimpnmoss said:


> :eek5: Wow that's a lot, but I guess that's the cost of getting stuff shipped up there. Did you get a quote from AFA or ADG directly shipped?
> 
> Either way, I love my 60p. It's a nice size tank. Not too big not too small.


$197

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME SETUP!!!

It is going to be BAD A$$ when the moss and plants fill in!

One question though, where/how does the Orb attach? 

Thanks, 
Drew


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> AWESOME SETUP!!!
> 
> It is going to be BAD A$$ when the moss and plants fill in!
> 
> ...


The orb is attach to the glass by two strong suction cups.


Howard what's the orangy pile of substrate? In the back right head side?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

h4n said:


> The orb is attach to the glass by two strong suction cups.
> 
> 
> Howard what's the orangy pile of substrate? In the back right head side?
> ...


That orange pile is what ADA Bacter Ball looks like in the tank. It starts out as a ball, but in a very short amount of time it melts and turns into a orange pile of bacteria.:angryfire If I had to do over again, I'd just stick with the Bacter 100. Same stuff but in powder form already and I can just dose a little bit each week.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> :eek5: Wow that's a lot, but I guess that's the cost of getting stuff shipped up there. Did you get a quote from AFA or ADG directly shipped?
> 
> Either way, I love my 60p. It's a nice size tank. Not too big not too small.


Yeah, How much did you pay? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> $197
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


thats right


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

OH! Good to know. Thanks.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Assassynation said:


> Yeah, How much did you pay? if you don't mind me asking.


I bought my 60p about 3 years ago so it was a bit less. I also picked it up in person at a LFS that got it from AFA. So I don't think the prices are comparable. However, if I remember correctly it was between $130-$140.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I bought my 60p about 3 years ago so it was a bit less. I also picked it up in person at a LFS that got it from AFA. So I don't think the prices are comparable. However, if I remember correctly it was between $130-$140.


If I could buy one at that price, I would buy two... a 60P and a 60F!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*1.5 Month Mark*

There's a scout shrimp in there for two weeks now still doing alright. Will move colony over in a week or so.

Water Parameters:

Ammonia - Close to Zero (Can't really tell with the stupid drop tester)
Nitrate - Still testing Nitrates. I'm not adding any ferts which means soil is still leaching. There's enough beneficial bacteria to convert the Ammonia to Nitrite then Nitrate.

Will need to keep up the WC until soil stops leaching Ammonia.










White Anubias finally showing some growth. New leaves are pure white.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

I love, love, LOVE those white anubias. Really wish I could find some up here in Canada or someone willing to ship (in warmer weather) because they are beautiful and offer amazing contrast. <3


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice work shrimpnmoss! That snow white is beautiful, it grows the same as petite right?
Sorry if I missed it, but what is the plant to the left of it?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

SomeCanuck said:


> I love, love, LOVE those white anubias. Really wish I could find some up here in Canada or someone willing to ship (in warmer weather) because they are beautiful and offer amazing contrast. <3


They are pretty cool...they grow painfully slow though....



Green_Flash said:


> nice work shrimpnmoss! That snow white is beautiful, it grows the same as petite right?
> Sorry if I missed it, but what is the plant to the left of it?


Buce Kampit



hydrophyte said:


> Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Update is needed ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice layout and the hardware is amazing! Love the level of detail you provided. Can you tell me what was included in the 197$ price? It was just the glass or the other stuff as well?

Trying to gauge how much was all the ADA products although there's a slim chance I can get my hands on it since there's no one selling in my country and ordering is also complicated 

The smaller canister is plugged in or serves just as a pre-filter?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*



danielt said:


> Nice layout and the hardware is amazing! Love the level of detail you provided. Can you tell me what was included in the 197$ price? It was just the glass or the other stuff as well?
> 
> Trying to gauge how much was all the ADA products although there's a slim chance I can get my hands on it since there's no one selling in my country and ordering is also complicated
> 
> The smaller canister is plugged in or serves just as a pre-filter?


$197 is just the tank.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

> Trying to gauge how much was all the ADA products although there's a slim chance I can get my hands on it since there's no one selling in my country and ordering is also complicated


A full 60-P with stock ADA would probably be over $2K.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Shrimps in after a 2 month cycle. Moved all the non-berried females + 2 lucky males into breeder box. Left the remaining berries in the main tank with the remaining males.




FTS









My little Buce & Anubias Garden


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

whats the other anubias next to the white>? just a petite?


----------



## ctls (Aug 15, 2012)

*| ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

Where did you get that orb planter/ what is it called. I'm trying to find it online and can't find anything


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*



ctls said:


> Where did you get that orb planter/ what is it called. I'm trying to find it online and can't find anything


Its a Gush orb. I belive they stopped making them. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ctls (Aug 15, 2012)

*| ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

Thanks, I've been toying with the idea of emersed growth in a tank but this would make it very easy seeing as I can place it anywhere on a wall


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice little rare garden there!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ctls said:


> Where did you get that orb planter/ what is it called. I'm trying to find it online and can't find anything


I think Clay still sells them on here. He's a sponsor of the forum.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156351


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

h4n said:


> whats the other anubias next to the white>? just a petite?


That was given to me as a micro anubias about a year ago...and that's its size right now...lol....it grows pretty slow....it's not a petite...the leaves started a bit smaller and it didn't branch out like a petite so it grows a little differently...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Sunday Tank Maintenance*

*Sunday Tank Maintenance*


25% Water Change
Trimmed Moss
Used moss trimmings to make a border around the whole garden
Took out large set of tubes
Split the Echinodorus Opacus into two plants
Went on a Mini Ramshorn Snail crushing spree
Removed 1/3 of the floaters so plants gets more light


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

Very nice Howard!

Let me know when your ready to sell a octopus to 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## OpaeGuy (Jul 18, 2012)

May I ask where you got that glass suction cup orb thing? I must have one!....or 10:icon_eek:


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

What are you using as your stand? I'm trying to find a nice looking stand like that and am not having much luck.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

OpaeGuy said:


> May I ask where you got that glass suction cup orb thing? I must have one!....or 10:icon_eek:


Clay sells it here on TPT.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156351




BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> What are you using as your stand? I'm trying to find a nice looking stand like that and am not having much luck.


My friend and I made the stand a while back. Oak with dark stain. I went solid wood with this stand so that hopefully it'll last a lifetime.



h4n said:


> Very nice Howard!
> 
> Let me know when your ready to sell a octopus to
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Thanks Han. You want an Opacus too? LOL you hoarder you...but I guess you have the room now to hoard all you want.... It'll be a while, its a slow grower like most things I keep now. Max sells it for $65.00 but I think he's out right now. If you want to wait I'll let you know when it grows out a bit.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

Hahah yes I just noticed my phone spell check that word haha.

Yes big time hoarder lol!!

Yes please let me know!

By then all my tank will be up and running 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Been big time slacking with my tanks getting a little burnt out. Finally reached my threshold and did a MAJOR maintenance. Big moss trim, cleaned out the filters and did a big water change. Fed some baby food and everyone seems to be happy.

*FTS*








*Zebra Oto *







*
Shrimp Shot*








*Group Shot*


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking nice. 

What is the plant the zebra oto is on?


----------



## AmoreShrimp (May 1, 2013)

Why are you taking out the co2? 

From what I've heard, and PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong as I have 4 shrimp tanks running DIY co2 right now.
I've heard that if you run co2 and a airpump (sponge filter, under-gravel filter) the co2 will not reach a high enough level to effect the shrimp, but will still be enough to encourage growth in low/med co2 hungry plants. 
Is that right?
I want my Java Moss to grow faster so now I have low-med light and DIY co2 (yeast bottle with ceramic diffusers) on all my tanks.
The four tanks in question contain OEBT, CBS, RCS, and Blue Velvet's. (also added co2 to see if it would lower my pH a little bit for the OEBT tank as my tap is 7.0)

Thanks!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I like this tank a lot. It's great.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Looking nice.
> What is the plant the zebra oto is on?


Thanks. Enchinodorus Opacus Verde.



AmoreShrimp said:


> Why are you taking out the co2?
> From what I've heard, and PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong as I have 4 shrimp tanks running DIY co2 right now.
> I've heard that if you run co2 and a airpump (sponge filter, under-gravel filter) the co2 will not reach a high enough level to effect the shrimp, but will still be enough to encourage growth in low/med co2 hungry plants.
> Is that right?
> ...


1) No CO2 maximizes breeding and protects my colony.

2) I like my plants to grow nice and slow, which means less maintenance for me. Even without CO2 I can harvest moss every 2-3 months. I don't use CO2 hungry plants in a shrimp tank. Those types of plants are for tanks built for plants. This is a tank built for shrimps.

3) I use Aquasoil to regulate the pH not CO2.



assasin6547 said:


> I like this tank a lot. It's great.


Thanks for looking


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin GREAT bruh!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

That orb is so cool. I'd love to have a little shrimp penthouse but can't justify spending $30 on one. Maybe I'll get one if my shrimps do something super amazing to impress me.

Does it serve any functional purpose, or is it just the cool factor?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: | ShrimpTech | v4 | 60p |*

Looking good man!!!!


The orb is just a cool factor haha.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

AmoreShrimp said:


> Why are you taking out the co2?
> 
> From what I've heard, and PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong as I have 4 shrimp tanks running DIY co2 right now.
> I've heard that if you run co2 and a airpump (sponge filter, under-gravel filter) the co2 will not reach a high enough level to effect the shrimp, but will still be enough to encourage growth in low/med co2 hungry plants.
> ...


Co2 in shrimp tank is not good idea . CRS will stress and die


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good homie!  So fresh n so clean clean!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good man!

Which echino is which? Lol


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good homie!  So fresh n so clean clean!


Thanks Nick!



h4n said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> Which echino is which? Lol


The larger one is the Opacus mother plant the smaller more compact one is the Iguacu.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Thanks Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> The larger one is the Opacus mother plant the smaller more compact one is the Iguacu.


Cool!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

beauty moss lawn you have there. very lush. and your shrimps are very nice


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice tank, like nick said its very clean looking


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Real estate house photos with tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice house man haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Proof that less is more... Both tank and the house! Love the "clean" look!


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Everything is gorgeous! Good luck on the market!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

h4n said:


> Nice house man haha
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Thanks. Hopefully the next house will have a special little room like yours!:thumbsup:



TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Proof that less is more... Both tank and the house! Love the "clean" look!


Thanks. I think there are hoarders and tossers people that toss things out. I'm more of the later.



Braxx said:


> Everything is gorgeous! Good luck on the market!


Thanks I'll need it.


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Woooh.
Very nice house man. Very neat and cozy.
Love it! How's your tank?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Shrimpless in Seattle*

Last update for this tank. 









The End.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh how sad!!!

- Sent from a Phablet


----------

